# ever use this tape on a lure?



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

anybody ever try using this safety glow tape on lures?


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

I haven't used it but I do have cotton Cordell's from the 80s that have yellow tape same stuff killer when fish go deep late summer


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I have some on a couple bucktail blades. Hasn't worked yet.


----------

